# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  این لایو اینستاگرامی رو ببینید. تماممممم از تراز 4700 تا 8000 :(

## _Joseph_

دوستان این لایو رو اتفاقی دیدم امروز خیلی خوب بود خیلی یعنی من خودم برگام ریخت

https://www.instagram.com/konkoor_tm/?hl=en

دوستانیکه ینستاگرام ندارند ا طریق لینک زیر میتونن فیلم رو دانلود کنن

 https://s17.picofile.com/file/841792...ahebe.mp4.html
اولین پست پیج هستش 
مصاحبه با رتبه 147 کنکور علی طاهری دندانپزشکی دانشگاه تهران

----------


## Mahdi7070

> خیلی پر انرژی بود واقعا این مصاحبه خیلییییی


حیف که اینستا ندارم

----------


## _Joseph_

> حیف که اینستا ندارم


پیج اوپن هست فک کنم اکانت نخواد

----------


## _Joseph_

> حیف که اینستا ندارم



دارم فایل آپلودی رو قرار میدم بعد چند دیقه پست رو ویرایش میکنم

----------


## _Joseph_

Up

----------


## Pride

*به نظرم این اون موقع که ۴۷۰۰ تا نزدیک ۶۰۰۰ بوده هیچی نمیخونده و فقط در حد ۲ یا ۳ ساعت میخونده و وقتی خیلی زیادترش کرده رسیده به ۸۰۰۰ اما خیلی ها هستن خیلی میخونن به زور ۵۲۰۰ هستن اینها دیگه نمیتونن برسن به حتی ۶۲۰۰ چه برسه به ۸۰۰۰ (منظورم اینه که این شخص پتانسلیشو داشته و استفاده نمیکرده)*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *به نظرم این اون موقع که ۴۷۰۰ تا نزدیک ۶۰۰۰ بوده هیچی نمیخونده و فقط در حد ۲ یا ۳ ساعت میخونده و وقتی خیلی زیادترش کرده رسیده به ۸۰۰۰ اما خیلی ها هستن خیلی میخونن به زور ۵۲۰۰ هستن اینها دیگه نمیتونن برسن به حتی ۶۲۰۰ چه برسه به ۸۰۰۰ (منظورم اینه که این شخص پتانسلیشو داشته و استفاده نمیکرده)*


خودش قشنگ توضقح میده همه چی رو 
از مدرسه عادی بوده ترازش پایین بوده و همه هم مسخره اش میکردن حتی یه جایی گفت تو ازمونها همیشه از آخر اول بود
از اواسط مهر ماه استارت میزنه میخونه برای کنکور و کار رو تموم میکنه

----------


## telma_alen

> خودش قشنگ توضقح میده همه چی رو 
> از مدرسه عادی بوده ترازش پایین بوده و همه هم مسخره اش میکردن حتی یه جایی گفت تو ازمونها همیشه از آخر اول بود
> از اواسط مهر ماه استارت میزنه میخونه برای کنکور و کار رو تموم میکنه


منظورت این بود که به ظرفیت و توان افراد نیست به زحمت و تلاششونه دیگه؟!!!!

----------


## DrDark13

البته به قول دوستمون ایشون پتانسیلش رو داشته و فقط استفاده نمیکرده...
دوما  ایشون دومین کنکورش بوده و سال اول هم 2000 اورده که نشانه سطح علمی بالا ایشونه...
تایم مطالعاتی بالا هم به تنهایی جواب گو نیس طرف باید عمق مطلب رو گرفته باشه ...
یکی از دوستان از کلاس دهم روزی 13 رو حداقل میخوند و انگیزه خیلی بالایی هم داشت برای قبولی ولی امسال بالای 100 هزاز اورد. موقع درس خوندن باید باید ارزش قائل شد برای خود مطلب،صرفا تموم کردن مباحث جوابگو نیست..

----------


## BRUH

مهم این نیست که ایشون پتانسیل داشتن و شرایطشون چی بوده و چرا ما نمیتونیم در حد اون پیشرفت کنیم :Yahoo (22): 
مشکل اینجاست که باید بفهمیم تراز و این جور چیزا اصلا و به هیچ وجه مهم نیست و نباید خودمون رو با کسی مقایسه کنیم.
شما باید هر روز *با خودتون رقابت کنید* و از روز قبلتون بهتر شید تا در نهایت که به روز کنکور میرسید *بهترینِ خودتون* رو ارائه کنید.

----------


## _Joseph_

> البته به قول دوستمون ایشون پتانسیلش رو داشته و فقط استفاده نمیکرده...
> دوما  ایشون دومین کنکورش بوده و سال اول هم 2000 اورده که نشانه سطح علمی بالا ایشونه...
> تایم مطالعاتی بالا هم به تنهایی جواب گو نیس طرف باید عمق مطلب رو گرفته باشه ...
> یکی از دوستان از کلاس دهم روزی 13 رو حداقل میخوند و انگیزه خیلی بالایی هم داشت برای قبولی ولی امسال بالای 100 هزاز اورد. موقع درس خوندن باید باید ارزش قائل شد برای خود مطلب،صرفا تموم کردن مباحث جوابگو نیست..





> منظورت این بود که به ظرفیت و توان افراد نیست به زحمت و تلاششونه دیگه؟!!!!




دوستان همه حرفهاتون درسته و برای قبولی باید از شکم مادر تستهای فیزیک حل کرد و واقعا ممکن نیست و از اینجور خزعبلات 
دیگه با شما منفعل ها بحث نمیکنم استاد انرژی منفی دادنید و خودتونم برای بهتر شدنتون هیچ تلاشی نمیکنید و فقط بلدید حرف بزنید و تو حرف حرفهاتونو اثبات کنید نه عمل 
یعنی یه نفر نیست بگه بابا طرف سختی کشیده روزی 15 ساعت درس خونده رسیده  و خودشو پاره کرده و همه زندگیش شده هدفش تا رسیده 
فقط بلدید همون حرفها رو برای تسکین خودتون و کم کاری هاتون و تنبلیهاتون تکرار کنید که نهههههههه ایشون پایه ش قوی بود اونیکی مدرسه خوبی داشت اها اونو میگی اونکه بابا خیلی کلاس میرفت بابا اونیکی سه سال درس خوند رسید منکه یه سال وقت دارم و ........ حالم به هم میخوره از همه اینا
همه تلاشم رو کردم یکم به خودمون بیاییم ولی شما ها تو خواب زمستانی به سر میبرید و بی فایده هست دنبال یکی میگردین بیاد با همون صندلی که روش نشستید برداره شما رو بزاره تو دانشگاه تهران 
خوش باشید

----------


## AAT2020

> دوستان همه حرفهاتون درسته و برای قبولی باید از شکم مادر تستهای فیزیک حل کرد و واقعا ممکن نیست و از اینجور خزعبلات 
> دیگه با شما منفعل ها بحث نمیکنم استاد انرژی منفی دادنید و خودتونم برای بهتر شدنتون هیچ تلاشی نمیکنید و فقط بلدید حرف بزنید و تو حرف حرفهاتونو اثبات کنید نه عمل 
> یعنی یه نفر نیست بگه بابا طرف سختی کشیده روزی 15 ساعت درس خونده رسیده  و خودشو پاره کرده و همه زندگیش شده هدفش تا رسیده 
> فقط بلدید همون حرفها رو برای تسکین خودتون و کم کاری هاتون و تنبلیهاتون تکرار کنید که نهههههههه ایشون پایه ش قوی بود اونیکی مدرسه خوبی داشت اها اونو میگی اونکه بابا خیلی کلاس میرفت بابا اونیکی سه سال درس خوند رسید منکه یه سال وقت دارم و ........ حالم به هم میخوره از همه اینا
> خوش باشید


تلاش خالی هم مثل گاز دادن الکیه باید مسیرت هم درست باشه، البته دوستان که حرف از پتانسل می زنن بدونن مسائل دبیرستان در حدی نیست که پتانسیل تفاوت وحشتناکی ایجاد کنه نهایتا با سه چهار بار خوندن ادم متوجه میشه اگه نشد لا بد مغزش تنبل شده باید مغزش گرم بیفته، البته خودم از ادم های تلاش نکن روزگارم :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## NormaL

> *به نظرم این اون موقع که ۴۷۰۰ تا نزدیک ۶۰۰۰ بوده هیچی نمیخونده و فقط در حد ۲ یا ۳ ساعت میخونده و وقتی خیلی زیادترش کرده رسیده به ۸۰۰۰ اما خیلی ها هستن خیلی میخونن به زور ۵۲۰۰ هستن اینها دیگه نمیتونن برسن به حتی ۶۲۰۰ چه برسه به ۸۰۰۰ (منظورم اینه که این شخص پتانسلیشو داشته و استفاده نمیکرده)*


داداش ربطی به پتانسیل نداره

خیلیایی که تلاش میکنن اما ترازشون مثلا به قول شما روی ۵۲۰۰ میمونه، دلیلش اینه که دارن درجا میزنن! یه جای کارشون حتما یه ایراد اساسی هست و بدون برطرف کردن اون هم هر چی بخونن بی فایده س. مثل دونده ایه که داره توی یه مسیر گرد میدوه و همش هم شکایت میکنه که چرا به آخر مسیر نمیرسه! آب توی هاون کوبیدن با تلاش واقعی خیلی فرق داره
تلاش مثل یه مشت هست که اگه بهش جهت داده نشه فقط توی هوا میچرخه و انرژی تلف میکنه

----------


## -Shirin-

> دوستان همه حرفهاتون درسته و برای قبولی باید از شکم مادر تستهای فیزیک حل کرد و واقعا ممکن نیست و از اینجور خزعبلات 
> دیگه با شما منفعل ها بحث نمیکنم استاد انرژی منفی دادنید و خودتونم برای بهتر شدنتون هیچ تلاشی نمیکنید و فقط بلدید حرف بزنید و تو حرف حرفهاتونو اثبات کنید نه عمل 
> یعنی یه نفر نیست بگه بابا طرف سختی کشیده روزی 15 ساعت درس خونده رسیده  و خودشو پاره کرده و همه زندگیش شده هدفش تا رسیده 
> فقط بلدید همون حرفها رو برای تسکین خودتون و کم کاری هاتون و تنبلیهاتون تکرار کنید که نهههههههه ایشون پایه ش قوی بود اونیکی مدرسه خوبی داشت اها اونو میگی اونکه بابا خیلی کلاس میرفت بابا اونیکی سه سال درس خوند رسید منکه یه سال وقت دارم و ........ حالم به هم میخوره از همه اینا
> همه تلاشم رو کردم یکم به خودمون بیاییم ولی شما ها تو خواب زمستانی به سر میبرید و بی فایده هست دنبال یکی میگردین بیاد با همون صندلی که روش نشستید برداره شما رو بزاره تو دانشگاه تهران 
> خوش باشید


دقیقا دقیقا دقیییییییییقا

----------


## Pride

> دوستان همه حرفهاتون درسته و برای قبولی باید از شکم مادر تستهای فیزیک حل کرد و واقعا ممکن نیست و از اینجور خزعبلات 
> دیگه با شما منفعل ها بحث نمیکنم استاد انرژی منفی دادنید و خودتونم برای بهتر شدنتون هیچ تلاشی نمیکنید و فقط بلدید حرف بزنید و تو حرف حرفهاتونو اثبات کنید نه عمل 
> یعنی یه نفر نیست بگه بابا طرف سختی کشیده روزی 15 ساعت درس خونده رسیده  و خودشو پاره کرده و همه زندگیش شده هدفش تا رسیده 
> فقط بلدید همون حرفها رو برای تسکین خودتون و کم کاری هاتون و تنبلیهاتون تکرار کنید که نهههههههه ایشون پایه ش قوی بود اونیکی مدرسه خوبی داشت اها اونو میگی اونکه بابا خیلی کلاس میرفت بابا اونیکی سه سال درس خوند رسید منکه یه سال وقت دارم و ........ حالم به هم میخوره از همه اینا
> همه تلاشم رو کردم یکم به خودمون بیاییم ولی شما ها تو خواب زمستانی به سر میبرید و بی فایده هست دنبال یکی میگردین بیاد با همون صندلی که روش نشستید برداره شما رو بزاره تو دانشگاه تهران 
> خوش باشید


داداش من نمیخواستم اصلا تاپیک رو منحرف کنم ، من فقط حرفم این بود که توانایی همه افراد یجور نیست ، خیلی هارو دیدم که واقعاً میخونن اما ترازشون زیر ۵۵۰۰ البته من توانایی خودم رو تاحد زیادی قبول دارم(قصد خودتعریفی ندارم) من یازدهم بودم از مجموع دوهفته آزمون همش ۳ یا ۴ روز میخوندم ترازم ۵۸۰۰ میشد اما دوستانی رو داشتم که حتی زنگهای تفریح رو هم درس میخوندن و تو خونه هم به قول خودشون ۶ یا ۷ ساعت درس میخوندن ترازشون حتی از من که در مجموع ۳ ، ۴ روز واسه آزمون خوندم پایینتر میومد و خودم از بابت این موضوع ناراحت بودم که چرا اینجوریه؟ مگه اون همکلاسیم بیشتر از من نمیخونه؟ چرا از من پایینتره ؟ 
البته من اشتباهم این بود که تلاش کافی نکردم و نتیجه نگرفتم و پایه دوازدهم رو کامل ول کردم و آخراش هم پشیمون شدم و به غلط کردن افتادم . اما در مجموع حرفم اینه که توانایی همه یکسان نیست.

----------


## _Joseph_

> داداش من نمیخواستم اصلا تاپیک رو منحرف کنم ، من فقط حرفم این بود که توانایی همه افراد یجور نیست ، خیلی هارو دیدم که واقعاً میخونن اما ترازشون زیر ۵۵۰۰ البته من توانایی خودم رو تاحد زیادی قبول دارم(قصد خودتعریفی ندارم) من یازدهم بودم از مجموع دوهفته آزمون همش ۳ یا ۴ روز میخوندم ترازم ۵۸۰۰ میشد اما دوستانی رو داشتم که حتی زنگهای تفریح رو هم درس میخوندن و تو خونه هم به قول خودشون ۶ یا ۷ ساعت درس میخوندن ترازشون حتی از من که در مجموع ۳ ، ۴ روز واسه آزمون خوندم پایینتر میومد و خودم از بابت این موضوع ناراحت بودم که چرا اینجوریه؟ مگه اون همکلاسیم بیشتر از من نمیخونه؟ چرا از من پایینتره ؟ 
> البته من اشتباهم این بود که تلاش کافی نکردم و نتیجه نگرفتم و پایه دوازدهم رو کامل ول کردم و آخراش هم پشیمون شدم و به غلط کردن افتادم . اما در مجموع حرفم اینه که توانایی همه یکسان نیست.


اونا نمیخوندن فقط زنگ تفریح ها کتاب دستشون گرفته بودن تو خونه هم 7 ساعت مینشستن روی کتاب عادتشون این بود .که یدونه کتاب کنار دستشون باشه

----------


## -Shirin-

> داداش من نمیخواستم اصلا تاپیک رو منحرف کنم ، من فقط حرفم این بود که توانایی همه افراد یجور نیست ، خیلی هارو دیدم که واقعاً میخونن اما ترازشون زیر ۵۵۰۰ البته من توانایی خودم رو تاحد زیادی قبول دارم(قصد خودتعریفی ندارم) من یازدهم بودم از مجموع دوهفته آزمون همش ۳ یا ۴ روز میخوندم ترازم ۵۸۰۰ میشد اما دوستانی رو داشتم که حتی زنگهای تفریح رو هم درس میخوندن و تو خونه هم به قول خودشون ۶ یا ۷ ساعت درس میخوندن ترازشون حتی از من که در مجموع ۳ ، ۴ روز واسه آزمون خوندم پایینتر میومد و خودم از بابت این موضوع ناراحت بودم که چرا اینجوریه؟ مگه اون همکلاسیم بیشتر از من نمیخونه؟ چرا از من پایینتره ؟ 
> البته من اشتباهم این بود که تلاش کافی نکردم و نتیجه نگرفتم و پایه دوازدهم رو کامل ول کردم و آخراش هم پشیمون شدم و به غلط کردن افتادم . اما در مجموع حرفم اینه که توانایی همه یکسان نیست.


من منظور شما رو کاملا متوجه میشم.منم همچین تفاوت هایی رو تو کلاس دیدم ولی مثلا یه نفر تو کلاس داشتیم که سطح درسیش از همه بچه های کلاس پایین تر بود حالا بگذریم از اینکه چه قدر بچه زرنگا سرکوفت میزدن بهش و خیلی دست پایین میگرفتنش یه روز بهش گفتم تو چرا اجازه میدی همه باهات اینطوری رفتار کنن بهم گفت من اصلا هیچ کاری با هیچ کس ندارم هر کی هرچی میخاد بگه من هدف دارم واسه هدفم دارم تلاش میکنم.این دختر همیشه سرش تو کتاب بود با تمام ضعف هاش دست پنجه نرم میکرد و ذره ذره پیشرفت میکرد. همین دختر رتبه ای آورد که کسایی که هدف هاشو مسخره میکردن نیاوردن.منم این تفاوت هارو قبول دارم ولی منظورم اینه که کسایی که میخونن و بازم پیشرفت ندارن باید روششون رو درست کنن و تلاششون رو بیشتر کنن.

----------


## DrDark13

> دوستان همه حرفهاتون درسته و برای قبولی باید از شکم مادر تستهای فیزیک حل کرد و واقعا ممکن نیست و از اینجور خزعبلات 
> دیگه با شما منفعل ها بحث نمیکنم استاد انرژی منفی دادنید و خودتونم برای بهتر شدنتون هیچ تلاشی نمیکنید و فقط بلدید حرف بزنید و تو حرف حرفهاتونو اثبات کنید نه عمل 
> یعنی یه نفر نیست بگه بابا طرف سختی کشیده روزی 15 ساعت درس خونده رسیده  و خودشو پاره کرده و همه زندگیش شده هدفش تا رسیده 
> فقط بلدید همون حرفها رو برای تسکین خودتون و کم کاری هاتون و تنبلیهاتون تکرار کنید که نهههههههه ایشون پایه ش قوی بود اونیکی مدرسه خوبی داشت اها اونو میگی اونکه بابا خیلی کلاس میرفت بابا اونیکی سه سال درس خوند رسید منکه یه سال وقت دارم و ........ حالم به هم میخوره از همه اینا
> همه تلاشم رو کردم یکم به خودمون بیاییم ولی شما ها تو خواب زمستانی به سر میبرید و بی فایده هست دنبال یکی میگردین بیاد با همون صندلی که روش نشستید برداره شما رو بزاره تو دانشگاه تهران 
> خوش باشید


داداش یعنی واقعا فکر کردی منظور من از پتانسیل این بود که یه عده مادر زادی هاروارد قبولن ؟؟؟؟(هر چند هستن اینطور افرادی)
چون ایشون موفقیتش رو وصل کرده بود به ساعت مطالعه بالای 15 ساعتش، منم مثال دوست نزدیکم رو زدم که این قانون براش جواب نداد و گرنه همه کیف میکنن میبینن یکی نتیجه تلاششو میبینه. طرف اگه راه مشهد رو در پیش بگیره با هزاران انگیزه و انرژی هم که داشته باشه ،به بندر عباس نمیرسه...
هر چند دیدگاه افراد متفاوته ؛یه عده دنبال اینن نمونه و مثال پیدا کنن برای هر کاری و با زور دوپامین میخوان ادامه بدن مسیرو ...
در هر حال شرمنده اگه انرژی منفی گرفتی چون لی لی به لالات نذاشتم....من همیشه قضیه ها رو دارک میبینم ...
یه پیشنهاد دوستانه دارم برات ، تاپیک های اخیرتو که ببینی همش درباره انگیزه گرفتن از کسایی مثل حنیف عظیمی و ماجرا های افراد موفق و اینطور چیزاست ....حس نمیکنی داری فرار میکنی از مسیر خودت و با همینا میخوای به ذهنت لذت بدی؟؟؟

----------


## paradise.

یه جوری از پتاتسیل حرف میزنید :/ پتانسیل واقعی ۱۵ ساعت درس خوندنه ...بخدا که راحت نیس ...۱۵ ساعت پشت میز نشستن درس خوندن اصلا راحت نیس

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> اونا نمیخوندن فقط زنگ تفریح ها کتاب دستشون گرفته بودن تو خونه هم 7 ساعت مینشستن روی کتاب عادتشون این بود .که یدونه کتاب کنار دستشون باشه


*با نظرت مخالفم ( ممکنه این حرفت راجع به خیلی ها درست باشه اما نه درمورد همه ... یک مثال نقضش خودم بودم)
*



> داداش من نمیخواستم اصلا تاپیک رو منحرف کنم ، من فقط حرفم این بود که توانایی همه افراد یجور نیست ، خیلی هارو دیدم که واقعاً میخونن اما ترازشون زیر ۵۵۰۰ البته من توانایی خودم رو تاحد زیادی قبول دارم(قصد خودتعریفی ندارم) من یازدهم بودم از مجموع دوهفته آزمون همش ۳ یا ۴ روز میخوندم ترازم ۵۸۰۰ میشد *اما دوستانی رو داشتم که حتی زنگهای تفریح رو هم درس میخوندن و تو خونه هم به قول خودشون ۶ یا ۷ ساعت درس میخوندن ترازشون حتی از من که در مجموع ۳ ، ۴ روز واسه آزمون خوندم پایینتر میومد و خودم از بابت این موضوع ناراحت بودم که چرا اینجوریه؟ مگه اون همکلاسیم بیشتر از من نمیخونه؟ چرا از من پایینتره ؟* 
> البته من اشتباهم این بود که تلاش کافی نکردم و نتیجه نگرفتم و پایه دوازدهم رو کامل ول کردم و آخراش هم پشیمون شدم و به غلط کردن افتادم . اما در مجموع حرفم اینه که توانایی همه یکسان نیست.


*حرفت و مثالی که از دوستت زدی دقیقن وضعیت من بوده
منم دقیقن مثل دوستت بودم که زنگ تفریح ها و توی راه رفتن به مدرسه و زنگ ورزش ها فقط دفتر و کتاب دستم بود... بابت این کارام هم کلی مورد تمسخر بقیه قرار میگرفتم... یادش بخیر حتی یک بار ناظم مدرسه یه یچزی بهم گفت که بماند !

خلاصه حتی از خوابم هم زدم و کلن 4 ساعت میخوابیدم و تا میتونستم میخوندم ولی با این حال میانگین ترازم 5200 بود.... از اون طرف یه همکلاسی داشتم که شاید نصف من میخوند ولی میانگین ترازش بالای 6 هزار بود

توی کنکور 98 هم اون همکلاسیم رتبه اش حدود 700 شد و دندونپزشکی زنجان قبول شد.....* *من موندم پشت کنکور*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> *
> 
> 
> *حرفت و مثالی که از دوستت زدی دقیقن وضعیت من بوده
> منم دقیقن مثل دوستت بودم که زنگ تفریح ها و توی راه رفتن به مدرسه و زنگ ورزش ها فقط دفتر و کتاب دستم بود... بابت این کارام هم کلی مورد تمسخر بقیه قرار میگرفتم... یادش بخیر حتی یک بار ناظم مدرسه یه یچزی بهم گفت که بماند !
> 
> خلاصه حتی از خوابم هم زدم و کلن 4 ساعت میخوابیدم و تا میتونستم میخوندم ولی با این حال میانگین ترازم 5200 بود.... از اون طرف یه همکلاسی داشتم که شاید نصف من میخوند ولی میانگین ترازش بالای 6 هزار بود
> 
> توی کنکور 98 هم اون همکلاسیم رتبه اش حدود 700 شد و دندونپزشکی زنجان قبول شد.....* *من موندم پشت کنکور*



همون ناظم الان ادعا داره که شاگرد شهید بهشتی پرورش داده تو مدرسش . باور نمیکنی یه نفر رو بفرست بره بخواد ببینه مدرسه تو کنکور چه نتایجی داشته . خودش میاد میگه که یه زیرو نامی بود پسر خوبی بودش یه روز کشوندمش کنار بهش یه حرف زدم که باعث شد تا شهید بهشتی بره :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## _Joseph_

> داداش یعنی واقعا فکر کردی منظور من از پتانسیل این بود که یه عده مادر زادی هاروارد قبولن ؟؟؟؟(هر چند هستن اینطور افرادی)
> چون ایشون موفقیتش رو وصل کرده بود به ساعت مطالعه بالای 15 ساعتش، منم مثال دوست نزدیکم رو زدم که این قانون براش جواب نداد و گرنه همه کیف میکنن میبینن یکی نتیجه تلاششو میبینه. طرف اگه راه مشهد رو در پیش بگیره با هزاران انگیزه و انرژی هم که داشته باشه ،به بندر عباس نمیرسه...
> هر چند دیدگاه افراد متفاوته ؛یه عده دنبال اینن نمونه و مثال پیدا کنن برای هر کاری و با زور دوپامین میخوان ادامه بدن مسیرو ...
> در هر حال شرمنده اگه انرژی منفی گرفتی چون لی لی به لالات نذاشتم....من همیشه قضیه ها رو دارک میبینم ...
> یه پیشنهاد دوستانه دارم برات ، تاپیک های اخیرتو که ببینی همش درباره انگیزه گرفتن از کسایی مثل حنیف عظیمی و ماجرا های افراد موفق و اینطور چیزاست ....حس نمیکنی داری فرار میکنی از مسیر خودت و با همینا میخوای به ذهنت لذت بدی؟؟؟


دوست من چی داری میبافی برای خودت؟؟چرا ندونسته و نفهمیده داری قضاوت میکنی از خودت؟؟اصلا من رو میشناسی؟؟چقدر میشناسی؟؟میدونی اصلا من چرا این تاپیکها رو میزنم؟؟اگه نمیدونی چرا این حرفها رو میزنی؟؟؟من بیکارم بیام اینجا اینارو بزارم ؟؟؟؟گیرم اصلا حرف شما درست باشه و من دنبال این ور اونور و این انگیزه ها باشم  و بخوام ذهنم رو لذت بدم بهش خوب چرا میام اینجا میزارمش؟؟؟ اگه اینجوری که میگید باشه خودم میرم میبینم کیف میکنم اینجا هم میام آروقم رو میزنم مثل بعضیها چرا دیگه خودمو به زحمت میندازم فایل آپلود میکنم ؟؟؟ هااااا؟؟؟ جواب بده ببینم برای این سوالا جواب داری؟؟؟؟ یا از خودت داری دهنت رو باز میکنی؟؟و برای خودت میبافی و ترازو ردیف میکنی و میدوزی؟؟
من با اون طرف  که همگی میگید کاری ندارم خودت تو چند مرده حلاجی ؟؟؟ طرف میگید استعداد داشت خوب قبول کنیم استعداد داشت خودتو چی؟؟؟؟ حس میکنی استعداد نداری چرا اومدی تو مسیر کنکور؟؟ میرفتی جایی که استعداد داشتید 
من اصلا با این کارا کاری ندارم پیام شخصیم هم پرشده از سوالات و میان میپرسن دوستان بعضی سوالارو که البته دوستان لطف دارن به من واقعا کوچیک همشونم و من رو لایق میدونن که میپرسن این نمونه ها رو هم برای خودم نمیزارم برای همونایی میاورم که تو پیام شخصی ازم میپرسن و مثل شما هم کسی رو نشناخته قضاوت نمیکنم صرفا انگشتم رو سمت یکی میگیرم میگم ببین اون شده تو هم میخوای بشی تو هم بشو و بدستش بیار همین و بس این تاپیک ها رو من بیکار نیستم وگرنه بیام از رو بیکاری بزنم 
حالا تو بیایی بگی طرف میشناسم خوند و نشد خوب این چه ربطی به شما داره؟؟؟؟ چون طرف خونده نشده پس شما و هر کس دیگری هم بخونه نمیشه؟؟؟؟ نمیدونم یکی میاد میگه خوب طرف میشناسم اون بود و اون شد و ........ اینش به من و شما ربطی نداره اون خودش بود من خودمم 
تو خودت چند مرده حلاجی؟؟؟ اونو نشون بده نیازی نیست به بقیه بیای اینجا سنگ اندازی کنی ببینم امسال چیکار میکنی خودت 
موفق باشی

----------


## Mohamad_R

> داداش من نمیخواستم اصلا تاپیک رو منحرف کنم ، من فقط حرفم این بود که توانایی همه افراد یجور نیست ، خیلی هارو دیدم که واقعاً میخونن اما ترازشون زیر ۵۵۰۰ البته من توانایی خودم رو تاحد زیادی قبول دارم(قصد خودتعریفی ندارم) من یازدهم بودم از مجموع دوهفته آزمون همش ۳ یا ۴ روز میخوندم ترازم ۵۸۰۰ میشد اما دوستانی رو داشتم که حتی زنگهای تفریح رو هم درس میخوندن و تو خونه هم به قول خودشون ۶ یا ۷ ساعت درس میخوندن ترازشون حتی از من که در مجموع ۳ ، ۴ روز واسه آزمون خوندم پایینتر میومد و خودم از بابت این موضوع ناراحت بودم که چرا اینجوریه؟ مگه اون همکلاسیم بیشتر از من نمیخونه؟ چرا از من پایینتره ؟ 
> البته من اشتباهم این بود که تلاش کافی نکردم و نتیجه نگرفتم و پایه دوازدهم رو کامل ول کردم و آخراش هم پشیمون شدم و به غلط کردن افتادم . اما در مجموع حرفم اینه که توانایی همه یکسان نیست.



شما توانایی خاصی نداری که عزیزم ! 

به متروکه همین پیامت رو بفرست جوابت رو میشنوی ! شاخص یه امتحان خوب دادن اینه که دیگه 3 شنبه حداکثر تموم شه مباحث چیز جدیدی دیگه نخونی . هستن و بودن تو انجمن کسایی که قبل شب ازمون دینی میخوندن میرفتن 90 میزدن . کنکور 20 هم نزدن . استمرار شرط قبولی کنکوره . کنکور پیوستگی رو در مرحله اول میخواد .  نه زرنگ بازی رو . 
ازمون و تراز دهی فقط از بخش کوچیکی از بودجه بندی کنکوره . طبیعتا تراز زیاد و بالا پایین تاثیر این رو نداره که بگیم حتما طرف رتبه میشه . مثال بارزش هم کنکور 98 . ایزد مهر احمدی نژاد . نفر1 ازمون نمیشد.

----------


## _Joseph_

> *با نظرت مخالفم ( ممکنه این حرفت راجع به خیلی ها درست باشه اما نه درمورد همه ... یک مثال نقضش خودم بودم)
> *
> 
> 
> *حرفت و مثالی که از دوستت زدی دقیقن وضعیت من بوده
> منم دقیقن مثل دوستت بودم که زنگ تفریح ها و توی راه رفتن به مدرسه و زنگ ورزش ها فقط دفتر و کتاب دستم بود... بابت این کارام هم کلی مورد تمسخر بقیه قرار میگرفتم... یادش بخیر حتی یک بار ناظم مدرسه یه یچزی بهم گفت که بماند !
> 
> خلاصه حتی از خوابم هم زدم و کلن 4 ساعت میخوابیدم و تا میتونستم میخوندم ولی با این حال میانگین ترازم 5200 بود.... از اون طرف یه همکلاسی داشتم که شاید نصف من میخوند ولی میانگین ترازش بالای 6 هزار بود
> 
> توی کنکور 98 هم اون همکلاسیم رتبه اش حدود 700 شد و دندونپزشکی زنجان قبول شد.....* *من موندم پشت کنکور*


همین که شما تونستید روش خودتون رو پیدا کنید این اهمیت داره 
مسلما اگه مثل قبل میخوندید بازم نتیجه قبل رو کسب میکردید و قطعا روش قبلیتون ایراد داشت که به نتیجه منجر نشد خیلی ها فقط صرف فعل خواندن رو ملاک قرار میدهند و کمیتی به نام ساعت که البته از هیچی باز بهتره 
البته خیلی ها اصلا تو باغ نیستن که این خیلی جالب تره

----------


## Mohamad_R

> داداش یعنی واقعا فکر کردی منظور من از پتانسیل این بود که یه عده مادر زادی هاروارد قبولن ؟؟؟؟(هر چند هستن اینطور افرادی)
> چون ایشون موفقیتش رو وصل کرده بود به ساعت مطالعه بالای 15 ساعتش، منم مثال دوست نزدیکم رو زدم که این قانون براش جواب نداد و گرنه همه کیف میکنن میبینن یکی نتیجه تلاششو میبینه. طرف اگه راه مشهد رو در پیش بگیره با هزاران انگیزه و انرژی هم که داشته باشه ،به بندر عباس نمیرسه...
> هر چند دیدگاه افراد متفاوته ؛یه عده دنبال اینن نمونه و مثال پیدا کنن برای هر کاری و با زور دوپامین میخوان ادامه بدن مسیرو ...
> در هر حال شرمنده اگه انرژی منفی گرفتی چون لی لی به لالات نذاشتم....من همیشه قضیه ها رو دارک میبینم ...
> یه پیشنهاد دوستانه دارم برات ، تاپیک های اخیرتو که ببینی همش درباره انگیزه گرفتن از کسایی مثل حنیف عظیمی و ماجرا های افراد موفق و اینطور چیزاست ....حس نمیکنی داری فرار میکنی از مسیر خودت و با همینا میخوای به ذهنت لذت بدی؟؟؟




یه وات چیزیی نیاز دارم ببینم اصلا چی تلاوت کردی!  :Yahoo (4): 

خب من هر روز میرم دستشویی . شاید دلیلی باشه به این که رودم از غذا میخواد فرار کنه . / شاید

----------


## _Joseph_

> یه جوری از پتاتسیل حرف میزنید :/ پتانسیل واقعی ۱۵ ساعت درس خوندنه ...بخدا که راحت نیس ...۱۵ ساعت پشت میز نشستن درس خوندن اصلا راحت نیس


با اینا بحث نکن اینا نخوابیدن خودشونو به خواب زدن که البته به من و شما ربطی نداره 
هیچ وقت تا به حال به این اندازه بهم اثبات نشده بود که دیگران برات اهمیت نداشته باشن ولی الآن اثبات شد که سعی نکن به دیگران کمک کنی تا وقتی که بهت التماس کنن و ازت بخوان که کمکشون کنی 
وگرنه حاصل کار مرض خواهد بود

----------


## _Joseph_

> یه وات چیزیی نیاز دارم ببینم اصلا چی تلاوت کردی! 
> 
> خب من هر روز میرم دستشویی . شاید دلیلی باشه به این که رودم از غذا میخواد فرار کنه . / شاید


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## reza2018

> یه جوری از پتاتسیل حرف میزنید :/ پتانسیل واقعی ۱۵ ساعت درس خوندنه ...بخدا که راحت نیس ...۱۵ ساعت پشت میز نشستن درس خوندن اصلا راحت نیس


15ساعت درس خوندن مستمر(یعنی هر روز نه یکی دو روز از روی جوگیری) فقط توی افسانه ها ممکن

----------


## _Joseph_

> 15ساعت درس خوندن مستمر(یعنی هر روز نه یکی دو روز از روی جوگیری) فقط توی افسانه ها ممکن


تو افسانه ها هم ممکن نیست

----------


## _.Reza._

> حالا تو بیایی بگی طرف میشناسم خوند و نشد خوب این چه ربطی به شما داره؟؟؟؟ چون طرف خونده نشده پس شما و هر کس دیگری هم بخونه نمیشه؟؟؟؟ نمیدونم یکی میاد میگه خوب طرف میشناسم اون بود و اون شد و ........ اینش به من و شما ربطی نداره اون خودش بود من خودمم


داداش چی چی میزنی واقعا
خودت داری خودنو نقض میکنی
بعدشم ادم موفق زندگیشو بر اساس قاعده و قانون میسازه نه استثناها
این که یکی تو 2 ماه قله  قاف رو فتح کرده دلیلی بر این نیست که من هم باید بتونم همینجور که عکس این جمله هم صادقه
شاید دخالت من درست نباشه
ولی این دوستمون درست میگه
دیگه خیلی دنبال مثال و نمونه میگردی 
حالا شاید بتوپی ب من ولی گول خودت که نمیتونی بدی

----------


## _Joseph_

> داداش چی چی میزنی واقعا
> خودت داری خودنو نقض میکنی
> بعدشم ادم موفق زندگیشو بر اساس قاعده و قانون میسازه نه استثناها
> این که یکی تو 2 ماه قله  قاف رو فتح کرده دلیلی بر این نیست که من هم باید بتونم همینجور که عکس این جمله هم صادقه
> شاید دخالت من درست نباشه
> ولی این دوستمون درست میگه
> دیگه خیلی دنبال مثال و نمونه میگردی 
> حالا شاید بتوپی ب من ولی گول خودت که نمیتونی بدی


شما طبق قانون زندگیتون رو بسازید  :Yahoo (76): 
موفق باشید 
طبق معمول گیرنده ها ضعیف شده یا شاید من فرستنده خوب عمل نمیکنه

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


همین که شما تونستید روش خودتون رو پیدا کنید این اهمیت داره 
مسلما اگه مثل قبل میخوندید بازم نتیجه قبل رو کسب میکردید و قطعا روش قبلیتون ایراد داشت که به نتیجه منجر نشد خیلی ها فقط صرف فعل خواندن رو ملاک قرار میدهند و کمیتی به نام ساعت که البته از هیچی باز بهتره 
البته خیلی ها اصلا تو باغ نیستن که این خیلی جالب تره


سلام.من ازت یه سوال دارم.
چون  میدونم ریاضی هستی.
درمورد مهندسی کامپیوتر از فرهنگیان اطلاعاتی داری؟*

----------


## mohammad1381

دوستان یه سوال دارم،قضیه چیه؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> سلام.من ازت یه سوال دارم.
> چون  میدونم ریاضی هستی.
> درمورد مهندسی کامپیوتر از فرهنگیان اطلاعاتی داری؟*


نه متاسفانه 
من اطلاعاتم در مورد فرهنگیان فقط اسم فرهنگیان هستش :Yahoo (76):

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط josef76


نه متاسفانه من اطلاعاتم در مورد فرهنگیان فقط اسم فرهنگیان هستش


خیلی ممنون*

----------


## Fatemeh.brd

این چند وقته تو هر تاپیکی میری همه دارن بحث میکنن :Yahoo (110): 
همیشه گفتم و میگم که"راه یکی نیست،زندگی هر شخص با شخص دیگه فرق داره" 
(بنظرم نیت این تاپیک هم چیزی به جز خیرخواهی نبوده)

----------


## mohammad1381

> این چند وقته تو هر تاپیکی میری همه دارن بحث میکنن
> همیشه گفتم و میگم که"راه یکی نیست،زندگی هر شخص با شخص دیگه فرق داره" 
> (بنظرم نیت این تاپیک هم چیزی به جز خیرخواهی نبوده)


اینقدر همه محافظه کارانه نوشتن من الان نفهمیدم کدومشون طرفداره 15ساعت درس خوندنو قبول دارند؟

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> همون ناظم الان ادعا داره که شاگرد شهید بهشتی پرورش داده تو مدرسش . باور نمیکنی یه نفر رو بفرست بره بخواد ببینه مدرسه تو کنکور چه نتایجی داشته . خودش میاد میگه که یه زیرو نامی بود پسر خوبی بودش یه روز کشوندمش کنار بهش یه حرف زدم که باعث شد تا شهید بهشتی بره


*نه بابا دلت خوشه 
یکی دوبار رفتم مدرسه هیشکی کاری بهم نداشت...... یه بار هم بعداز اعلام نتایج کنکور رفتم حوزه ای که آزمون ثبت نام کرده بودم تا کتابام رو اهدا کنم منشی منو دید با یه اخم اولین سوالی که پرسید این بود " شما کی باشید چیکار داری"*  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## _Joseph_

> البته به قول دوستمون ایشون پتانسیلش رو داشته و فقط استفاده نمیکرده...
> دوما  ایشون دومین کنکورش بوده و سال اول هم 2000 اورده که نشانه سطح علمی بالا ایشونه...
> تایم مطالعاتی بالا هم به تنهایی جواب گو نیس طرف باید عمق مطلب رو گرفته باشه ...
> یکی از دوستان از کلاس دهم روزی 13 رو حداقل میخوند و انگیزه خیلی بالایی هم داشت برای قبولی ولی امسال بالای 100 هزاز اورد. موقع درس خوندن باید باید ارزش قائل شد برای خود مطلب،صرفا تموم کردن مباحث جوابگو نیست..



اگه به صحبت هاشون شیش دانگ گوش بدید میفهمید که وقتی از اشتباهاتشون حرف میزدن تو سال کنکور تنهاترین و بدتری اشتباهشون رو این ذکر کردن که وقتی اوضاع و شرایط سخت میشد به خودشون میگفتن سال بعد هم هست و همین باعث شد سال اول قبول نشن والا سال اول حتی میتونستن رتبه بهتری هم بیارن همین عین حرفهاشون بود

----------


## _Joseph_

> (بنظرم نیت این تاپیک هم چیزی به جز خیرخواهی نبوده)


 :Y (467):

----------


## AAT2020

> یه وات چیزیی نیاز دارم ببینم اصلا چی تلاوت کردی! 
> 
> خب من هر روز میرم دستشویی . شاید دلیلی باشه به این که رودم از غذا میخواد فرار کنه . / شاید


«خیر اون غذاست که می خواد از دست رودت فرار کنه، بیشتر  زیست بخون :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DrDark13

تو خودت چند مرده حلاجی؟؟؟ اونو نشون بده نیازی نیست به بقیه بیای اینجا سنگ اندازی[/color] کنی ببینم امسال چیکار میکنی خودت 
موفق باشی
[/color][/color][/color]
هدف منم مثل تو کمک کردن بود ...
سنگ اندازی ؟؟؟ اگه یه روز بفهمم دارم اینکارو میکنم خودمو حیوان هم حساب نمیکنم ...
خلاصه اگه امسال قبول شدم بهت مدیونم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Shah1n

> *
> 
> سلام.من ازت یه سوال دارم.
> چون  میدونم ریاضی هستی.
> درمورد مهندسی کامپیوتر از فرهنگیان اطلاعاتی داری؟*


سلام دوست عزیز
فرهنگیان کامپیوتر نداره فقط دانشگاه شهید رجایی داره که از فرهنگیان جداست
البته دانشگاه شهید رجایی هم دانشجو هاش استخدام آموزش و پرورشن و حقوق میگیرن اما با فرهنگیان فرق میکنه و خیلی از فرهنگیان بهتره
من خودم اونجا کامپیوتر میخونم سوالی داشتی پیغام خصوصی بفرست جوابتو میدم

----------


## Mohamad_R

> «خیر اون غذاست که می خواد از دست رودت فرار کنه، بیشتر  زیست بخون




غذا که جون نداره خودش خبر نداره

----------


## _Joseph_

> تو خودت چند مرده حلاجی؟؟؟ اونو نشون بده نیازی نیست به بقیه بیای اینجا سنگ اندازی[/color] کنی ببینم امسال چیکار میکنی خودت 
> موفق باشی
> [/color][/color][/color]
> هدف منم مثل تو کمک کردن بود ...
> سنگ اندازی ؟؟؟ اگه یه روز بفهمم دارم اینکارو میکنم خودمو حیوان هم حساب نمیکنم ...
> خلاصه اگه امسال قبول شدم بهت مدیونم



آفرین همینطوری ادامه بده دیگه به بقیه چیکار داری؟؟ به اینکه کی خوند نرسید و .....
شما که راه رو خودت میدونی دیگه به این چیزا فکر نمیکنی

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط azaf


منظورت این بود که به ظرفیت و توان افراد نیست به زحمت و تلاششونه دیگه؟!!!!


چرا مربوطه 
رابطه دارن توانایی شخص ظرفیت شخص با میزان تلاش*

----------


## Amir_H80

> *
> 
> چرا مربوطه 
> رابطه دارن توانایی شخص ظرفیت شخص با میزان تلاش*


*درسته هرشخص با شخص دیگه تواناییش فرق داره اما من یجا خوندم ۸۰ درصد افراد آیکیوشون بالای ۱۰۰ هستش (نمیدونم تو ایران هم اینجوریه یا نه!) یعنی ۸۰ درصد اون آیکیو متوسط حداقلی رو دارن و ماشالا انقدر دی وی دی و چیزای کمک آموزشی واسه کنکور اومده که همه محدودیت ها رو میشه جبران کرد.*

----------


## mohammad1381

> *درسته هرشخص با شخص دیگه تواناییش فرق داره اما من یجا خوندم ۸۰ درصد افراد آیکیوشون بالای ۱۰۰ هستش (نمیدونم تو ایران هم اینجوریه یا نه!) یعنی ۸۰ درصد اون آیکیو متوسط حداقلی رو دارن و ماشالا انقدر دی وی دی و چیزای کمک آموزشی واسه کنکور اومده که همه محدودیت ها رو میشه جبران کرد.*


شما بد خوندید بین 90 تا 110(الزامی به بالای 100نیستش!)هوش متوسط هستش که بله حرف شما درسته و 80درصد مردم جهان هستند.

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> چرا مربوطه 
> رابطه دارن توانایی شخص ظرفیت شخص با میزان تلاش*

----------


## Mahdi7070

> 


اسم کتاب؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> اسم کتاب؟


مقدمه فصل آزمون فیزیک خیلی سبز

----------


## _Joseph_

> شما بد خوندید بین 90 تا 110(الزامی به بالای 100نیستش!)هوش متوسط هستش که بله حرف شما درسته و 80درصد مردم جهان هستند.


به جز مردم ایران فکر نکنم مردم دیگر کشور ها بخصوص کشورهای پشرفته به هوش و ... اهمیت بدهند چون تو مدارسشون جوری تربیتشون میکنن که هیچوقت این خزعبلات رو باور نکنن و همیشه به تلاش خودشون تکیه کنن نه هوش چونکه هوش دست خودشون نیست ولی بیشتر تلاش کردن دست خودشونه این حرفها و تفکر برای کشورای جهان سومی مثل ایران ساخته شده که مردمش روز به روز منفعل تر از دیروزش بشن

----------


## Rafolin403

> دوستان همه حرفهاتون درسته و برای قبولی باید از شکم مادر تستهای فیزیک حل کرد و واقعا ممکن نیست و از اینجور خزعبلات 
> دیگه با شما منفعل ها بحث نمیکنم استاد انرژی منفی دادنید و خودتونم برای بهتر شدنتون هیچ تلاشی نمیکنید و فقط بلدید حرف بزنید و تو حرف حرفهاتونو اثبات کنید نه عمل 
> یعنی یه نفر نیست بگه بابا طرف سختی کشیده روزی 15 ساعت درس خونده رسیده  و خودشو پاره کرده و همه زندگیش شده هدفش تا رسیده 
> فقط بلدید همون حرفها رو برای تسکین خودتون و کم کاری هاتون و تنبلیهاتون تکرار کنید که نهههههههه ایشون پایه ش قوی بود اونیکی مدرسه خوبی داشت اها اونو میگی اونکه بابا خیلی کلاس میرفت بابا اونیکی سه سال درس خوند رسید منکه یه سال وقت دارم و ........ حالم به هم میخوره از همه اینا
> همه تلاشم رو کردم یکم به خودمون بیاییم ولی شما ها تو خواب زمستانی به سر میبرید و بی فایده هست دنبال یکی میگردین بیاد با همون صندلی که روش نشستید برداره شما رو بزاره تو دانشگاه تهران 
> خوش باشید


فکر میکنم در جواب بقیه یکم تند رفتید ببینید واقع بینانه بخوایم بهش فکر کنیم
جدا از مسئله ی هوش و تلاش... فاکتورِ مهمی به نام یادگیری داریم!

بعضیا یادگیری خوبی دارن.... کافیه یه بار مطلبو بهش بگی... تا تهش میره!
بعضیا یادگیریشون متوسطه و معمولا باید کمی سوال بپرسن و با مسئله ای که دارن یادش میگیرن کلنجار برن تا یاد بگیرن
یه سری هم کلا یادگیری ضعیفی دارن و هرچه زور میزنن نمیشه! اینها باید روش یادگیری خودشون رو کشف کنن یا واسش زور بزنن...
بزرگترین تفاوت دوتا ادمی که ۱۳ ساعت میخونن ولی نتیجه ی یکسان نمیگیرن به میزان یادگیریشون بستگی داره

دوران مدرسه یادمه درس نمیخوندم معدل ۲۰ کلاس بودم... در عین حال یکی از دوستام بدبخ همیشه میخوند ولی به زور میشد ۱۸!

فاکتورهای زیادی توی کنکور دخالت دارن زیاد جبهه نگیرید ولی همه میدونیم که تلاش مداوم و بی وقفه میتونه جایگزین خوبی برای هوش و استعداد و میزان یادگیری باشه!
یه سری رتبه برترهارو داریم میگن ما روزانه ۹ ساعت میخوندیم همه میگن نهههه این دروغ میگه!
نه اتفاقا راست میگن... باید قبول کنیم ما انسانها شبیه به هم نیستیم نقاط ضعفمون رو باید شناسایی کنیم و اونارو درستش کنیم
مثلا اگر کسی میزان یادگیریش ضعیفه باید بیشتر زور بزنه ۹ ساعت شاید واسه ش جوابگو نباشه! :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohammad1381

بابا خدایی خوش به حالتون،من نمیدونم چرا هر کی اینجاست تو مدرسه درس نمیخونده معدلش میشده 20!
ما چه خدایی داشتیم که درس نمیخوندیم و میشدیم به زور 18 :Yahoo (4): (تازه همونم دوازدهم ترم اول نیاوردم!)

----------


## _Joseph_

نه داداش اتفاقا بر عکس من تو تمام ۱۲ سال تحصیلم هر ۲۰ گرفتم براش درس خوندم در حد ۲۰ و نصیبم شده و به دستش اوردم و هر وقت نخوندم کم شدم و هر کسی رو هم که تو این ۱۲ سال دیدم چه از اونایی که سال اول قبول شدن چه اونایی که تیزهوشان رفتن و .... همه شون از من بیشتر خونده بودن و تونستن برن (البته خودم تیزهوشان قبول شده بودم مشکلات داشتم نتونستم برم چون شهرستان بودم)ولی همون تیزهوشان قبول شدنم هم خودم بدستش اورده بودم و خودم رو باهوش نمیدونم همه چیزهایی که تو این ۲۳ سالگی به دست اوردم همه ش با تلاش بوده همه اش حتی اگه پدرم هم چیزی برام خریده برای اونم زور زدم و تلاش کردم و کله شقی کردم تا برام بخرن چه برسه به چیزهایی که خودم به دستش اوردم 
از الآن به بعد هم جاده روشنه و منم حودمو میشناسم نیازی هم نیست خودمو با اونیکی مقایسه کنم من خودمم و من باهوش نیستم و باید زیاد بخونم همین و بس و میخونم چون هدفم واسم مهمه بین مردن و رسیدن باید انتخاب کنم 
تمام

----------


## mohammad1381

خداروشکر یکی مثل داش ژوزف هست که همیشه منطق گرایانه فکر کنه
دوستان،هوش و هزار تا چیز دیگه هیچ سودی براتون ندارند(من خودمم تازه دبیرستان رفتم فهمیدم معدل 20 بدرد نمیخوره)و اینکه بشینین درستون رو بخونید(در مورد بحث های قبلی در این تاپیک نظر شخص بنده اینه که ساعت مطالعه نشون میده کی قبوله و کی نه(ساعت مطالعه،نه بازه زمانی مطالعه تا روز کنکور!) و اینکه هوشمندانه بخونید(منابع چرند،روشای مسخره،خلاصه نویسی های مسخره و ... انجام ندید)،دیگه میزان یادگیری و هوش و امکانات همه بی خاصیت هستند!

----------


## AmirXD

به نظر من هوش و تلاش تو زندگی همیشه تاثیر گذاره!
جفتش به موفقیت کمک میکنه
طبیعتا هم هر کس یه هوش خاصی داره مثلا یه نفر درسو سریع تر یاد میگیره یا بهتر براش جا میفته مطالب و کس دیگه ای مثلا در عرصه هنر یا ورزش هوش و خلاقیت خودشو داره و در درس استعدادش کمتر از دیگرانه اگه تو سال های مدرسه به همکلاسی هاتون هم نگاه کنید اینو کاملا متوجه میشید این تفاوت هارو
تلاش هم که دیگه کسی نمیتونه تاثیرشو انکار کنه و نمونه های زیادی هست که نشون داده میتونه بر هوش هم چیره بشه 
در بهترین و کارآمد‌ترین حالت علاقه استعداد و هوش و..در یک جهت قرار میگیرن 
اگه به درس خوندن( کنکور دادن) علاقه دارید از هوش و و تلاش و امکانات و...تون استفاده کنید 
اگه مثلا هوشتون امکاناتتون و ....هم نسبت به میانگین افراد پایین تره خب اینجا نقش تلاش پررنگ میشه دیگه یجورایی تلاش میتونه بقیه فاکتورهارو جبران کنه اما برعکس این قضیه فکر نمیکنم درست باشه! یچیزی تو مایه های همون داستان مسابقه دوی خرگوش و لاک پشت

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amirhossein0918


درسته هرشخص با شخص دیگه تواناییش فرق داره اما من یجا خوندم ۸۰ درصد افراد آیکیوشون بالای ۱۰۰ هستش (نمیدونم تو ایران هم اینجوریه یا نه!) یعنی ۸۰ درصد اون آیکیو متوسط حداقلی رو دارن و ماشالا انقدر دی وی دی و چیزای کمک آموزشی واسه کنکور اومده که همه محدودیت ها رو میشه جبران کرد.


خب کسی که دیپلمشو گرفته هوش متوسط رو داره منظور مطابق با توانایی و ظرفیتش قبول شدنه وگرنه میشه همه چیو کتمان کرد و گفت سالها کنکور میدم تا بالاخره پزشکی قبول شم


*

----------


## Carolin

چیزی ک کسی بهش دقت نمیکنه اینه ک در زمینه کنکور باهوشا هم تلاش میکنن خیلی هم میکنن
کم هوشا هم تلاش میکنن(انشالله)
ینی تلاشه همه بالاست 
اینجاس ک برگه برنده هوش رو میشه !البت نمیشه گفت کی باهوشه کی نیست .باید بدون توجه به هوش تلاش کرد و
قسمتایی ک یادنمیگیریو رفع اشکال کرد و خوند وخوند وخوند دیگ انشالله نتیجه دست خداوند متعال و راضی به رضای او

----------


## Alikng

*هوش چیست؟ ارتباط سریع مطالب در مغز یعنی یه چیزو زود میگیری تجریه و تحلیل میکنی!
حالا بدون این اپشن نمیشه به جایی رسید؟ 
درسته که هوش ارثیه ولی تو این سن هنوز میشه تقویتش کرد،‌کسی که باهوش نیست،خنگه؟ :/ 
درضمن هوش فقط تو حل دو تا تست خلاصه نشده تو بقیه زندگی هم خودشو نشون میده اینحوری نیست که نتونی ۲ تا تستو حل کنی باهوش نیستی
این ازمونا هم که میگیرن الکی نباشن نتیجه صد در صد درستی هم نشون نمیدن،‌با اینا خودتونو محک نزنید این ازمونا تو شرایط مختلف نتیجه مختلف میده، سوالاتشم ضایع هست اینقدر اینور اونور زدن
به نظرم؛ تلاش مهم تربن رکن موفقیته، هوش یه کاتالیزگره*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ali.psy




خب کسی که دیپلمشو گرفته هوش متوسط رو داره منظور مطابق با توانایی و ظرفیتش قبول شدنه وگرنه میشه همه چیو کتمان کرد و گفت سالها کنکور میدم تا بالاخره پزشکی قبول شم





البته فلسفه این جملم گفتگوی طولانیه که من مختصر گفتم دوستانیم سطحی گزینه مخالفو زدن




*

----------

